# Legit gear



## ThePhantom (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm new here I have read a lot of great info prior to joining.  My question isn't for me.  I have a really good buddy who got some new gear called koidiak queen from a guy at the gym.  This is his first cycle.  He says it test cyp and he is doing 250mg twice a week and has had limp dick.  I told him to get bloodwork done, but he insist the stuff is starting to kick in.  This is the 4th week.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 3, 2016)

you sure its not genuine gear?


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 3, 2016)

He told me the guy from the gym has been selling gear for awhile.  I told him to get the home test kit to make sure.  Since he has never done a thing before it's hard to say seems to be a lot of bunk shit out there


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 3, 2016)

He says he will finish it out and asked for info to  buy the test kit. Either way I will post his results.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 3, 2016)

His dick doesn't work but he's gonna finish the cycle? Must not get any pussy


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 3, 2016)

That's what I said exactly.  He is a smart guy and a good friend I told him to calm the **** down first.  He wanted to do a cycle so bad and my source has been flaky as of late so he bought it without doing research.  From experience never has had dick issues and after each shot was g2g.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2016)

So what's the problem with getting blood work done?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 3, 2016)

well the stuff has queen in the name so if course he's got dick issues...probably turning him into a lady boy. Who labels their gear with queen? Surprised I've never heard about any Super Woman Labs or Miss usa Pharma..i would buy that shit on the spot!!!

but seriously...he needs bloodwork


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 3, 2016)

Cobra Strike said:


> well the stuff has queen in the name so if course he's got dick issues...probably turning him into a lady boy. Who labels their gear with queen? Surprised I've never heard about any Super Woman Labs or Miss usa Pharma..i would buy that shit on the spot!!!
> 
> but seriously...he needs bloodwork



Oh what you saying a woman can't run a UGL? You sexist cis-gender misogynist rape culture promoting piece of shit!!!!


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Dec 10, 2016)

Test kits?...


----------



## tunafisherman (Dec 10, 2016)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> Test kits?...



Generally speaking they will let you know what substance is in there but not how much.  They are also subject to personal interpretations (as it has to do with colors under UV lights) and therefore have a pretty good chance of being inaccurate.  Just my 2 cents on at home test kits....


----------



## Night_Wing (Dec 10, 2016)

Not sure, never had those issues on Test only. If anything I can't get it to stay down. I would get blood work done but it's his body. It could be possible he got deca labeled as Cyp since he bought from someone he just met at gym. Also is he taking any ai's? It's possible he's gyro prone? My 2 cents!


----------



## Dex (Dec 11, 2016)

Have him get bloods and post it for us to see. His E2 could be high. Or the gear might be weak and have minimal test in it, causing his test to be lower than his normal range. He also might have a bad reaction, giving him high BP. These things will mess with the erections.


----------



## rep100 (Jan 21, 2017)

is he running anything else besides the test? with any test I walk around like the damn Eiffel Tower 24/7


----------



## Jaydub (Jan 21, 2017)

Test cyp 500/wk 4 weeks in 1st cycle? His dick should be rock hard round the clock. I mean shit, is there any other signs it might be good? He getting intense pumps when he works out? Is his drive up, and its just the dick not working? This dudes been selling this stuff at the gym for a while, anybody else having issues?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 21, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh what you saying a woman can't run a UGL? You sexist cis-gender misogynist rape culture promoting piece of shit!!!!



This response is low energy. Someone didn't get their tendies.


----------



## Omni (Jan 26, 2017)

Tell him to toss it and leave it. Find a better supply


----------

